# Maybe I'm not too old after all.....



## Tez3 (Nov 15, 2007)

I read this post on SFUK ( a small forum over here) and thought "hey well done that man!"

http://p102.ezboard.com/fsfuksubmissionfightinguksfukmmaforum.showMessage?topicID=25866.topic


----------



## buldog (Nov 15, 2007)

There goes my "I'm getting too old for this ****!" excuse.  Still competing at 53 AND moving up in weight class; you gotta hand it to Chico.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2007)

That is a great story, you have to hand it to the gentleman to still be competing with those younger guys.


----------

